
Announcing the launch of Windows Server 2016 - dustinmoris
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/hybridcloud/2016/09/26/announcing-the-launch-of-windows-server-2016/
======
euroclydon
Has support for HTTP/2

~~~
yuhong
And finally ECDHE_RSA with AES_GCM support.

------
rbanffy
I haven't seen a Windows server in quite some time, but then I haven't worked
for "normal" companies for ages. How ubiquitous is it in SMEs?

~~~
bdcravens
Quite ubiquitous in healthcare.

------
Esau
Is there a new version of the free Windows Hyper-V Server?

------
dustinmoris
[https://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-announces-the-general-
avai...](https://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-announces-the-general-availability-
of-windows-server-2016-and-system-center-2016/)

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the link from the Microsoft Ignite live stream
([https://ignite.microsoft.com/#fbid=RtDV16ZEdMb](https://ignite.microsoft.com/#fbid=RtDV16ZEdMb)).

~~~
dsp1234
The official link is
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/hybridcloud/2016/09/26/a...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/hybridcloud/2016/09/26/announcing-
the-launch-of-windows-server-2016/)

and this is important because it's not actually GA.

From that link:

"Availability

Windows Server 2016 is available for evaluation beginning today and will be on
the October price list. Volume licensing customers will be able to download
fully licensed software at General Availability in mid-October."

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We updated the link again.

------
douche
Did they put the start menu back? Whoever decided the mobile-style start
screen made sense on a server product...

~~~
chungy
It's the Windows 10 start menu. It's basically still the mobile-style start
screen from Windows 8/2012, but doesn't take up the full screen, and has a
vertical list of apps on the left-hand side.

Classic Shell should continue to work if you'd like to restore sanity.

------
brian_herman
According to wikipedia it will be released between September 26 and 30, 2016

~~~
dustinmoris
Wikipedia is not a news website, it's a tertiary source, so it will definitely
not be up to date :)

Check this out: [https://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-announces-the-general-
avai...](https://mspoweruser.com/microsoft-announces-the-general-availability-
of-windows-server-2016-and-system-center-2016/)

~~~
brian_herman
That is a much better source thanks!

------
godzillabrennus
Is ReFS bootable yet? Can Ubuntu for Windows be installed on this? Is there
anything else about this that I should care about?

